# Foundation that doesn't settle into pores?



## Frae (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,

I've got oily skin and am prone to breakouts, but it has now lessened dramatically thanks to Retin-A. I still have the large pores that comes with that skin type, however, and even if they get a teeny bit smaller, I'm stuck with them.

The problem I've had with every single foundation tried is that after a couple of hours (or immediately, depending on the foundation) the makeup settles into my pores like dust over craters or something, giving me a kind of polka dot effect. What starts out as near-flawless skin ends up looking very textured. I've tried cream-to-powders, anti-age types, liquids, you name it. The last attempt was the Mac Studio Tech in the compact, and I was heartbroken when after about 2 hours it did the same thing.

I'm fair (NW15) and although I don't use a primer per se, I do use a daily SPF oil-free moisturizer. I've tried wearing foundation with and without the SPF layer though, and it made no difference in it settling into my pores.

Anyone with a similar problem that solved it? Any recommendations?


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 13, 2009)

i think using a primer would help greatly. i always reccomend the gosh one


----------



## Rancas (Jan 13, 2009)

It sounds like you may need a primer for the larger pore areas (I have some pores like you were describing on my cheeks). Have you thought about  maybe trying either a tinted moisturizer rather than foundation or a powder foundation (this is what I use) buffed in with a kabuki brush? You really can't see my pores too much after I apply my MSFN. Another suggestion is to get a sample of MUFE HD powder and see how that works for you. My pores are really invisible when I use it.

How do you apply your foundation? Fingers, brush, sponge? If you are dead set on liquid foundation, you may want to try applying it with a stippling brush, it gives such a beautiful finish.

Since you are using RetinA, you are probably good on the exfoliation.

Let us know if you find anything that works for you!


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 13, 2009)

I think( like someone else mention) a primer would help alot.


----------



## ladyv (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with others on using primer. I had the same problem, and Dr.Feelgood (Benefit) helps me hiding pores and it's one of the few products I like from Benefit. Some people really dislike it, so you might want to try it before you buy the full size. There's also similar one from Clarins (Instant touch or Smooth Touch or something- it comes in a jar) but I don't like it as much as Dr.feelgood. HTH


----------



## Frae (Jan 14, 2009)

Great suggestions, everyone. I guess I will try some primers and see if that helps. btw, I tend to apply liquids with a brush, creams with a puff or fingers, and powders with the sponge (it comes with) or brush. I have tried using different application tools to see if there was something to that in it going into my pores but it didn't seem to make a difference. Maybe an invisible primer will settle into the pores instead of the pigment of the foundation. I'll let you know! Thx.


----------

